# 'virtual Memory Too Low'



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

does anyone know what this means, it used to come up at the bottom of the screen a few times a while back and i think bad things happened afterwards.

i seem to remember this message being discussed before but can't remember where.

bugger- it won't let me use the smilies now.i think i'll take the bleedin' computer and put the whole lot in the bin, i'm getting seriously pi**ed off with viruses etc.

regards,john.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Virtual memory is a part of your hard drive that Windows uses as memory. It could be that you are running out of hard drive space and Windows can't allocate enough space for virtual memory. Virtual memory is vital to some programmes as they were designed to use it no matter how much RAM you have.

Try removing any programmes and files that you haven't used/ don't need (large files like movies etc) and then do a defrag.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

thanks stan

you're a star









i disconnected for a while and the smilies are working again
















john


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sounds like you need a good clear out mate, a bit more fibre in you diet.
















Or better still, get rid of those pron videos.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

as stan said, you probably have low disc space because of junk (unless you have changed vitual memory settings yourself and buggered it up ),you can also defrag the virtual memory during a normal dfrag by right clicking my comp>advanced>settings>advanced>virtual memory ,disbale all virtual memory ignore any warning and reboot then defrag your machine, once defragged do above again but choose 'system manged size' and let the comp do its thing, some ppl like myself choose there own swap file size, but if you are unsure of how it works then let the comp manage it.


----------

